# Possibly going to be redundant soon - healthcare worries.



## ACA (17 Sep 2009)

Family member is employed by large multinational that is down-sizing their workforce by end of 2009. Her employer provides private healthcare free to all employees. She is curently receiving her 3rd cycle of chemo for cancer and due to have radio shortly, all of her chemo has been done at her own home.

The healthcare provider that her employer uses only provides this service to companies and not individuals, so if she is made redundant, there is no way for her to continue with the same provider.

Bearing in mind that she is being treated for cancer that has recurred, is there any way that she can get private healthcare on her own, assuming that she is one of the number made redundant? Or is the cancer regarded as a pre-existing condition?

As you can imagine, she's very concerned. Anyone got any advice please?


----------



## rgfuller (18 Sep 2009)

Perhaps she could ask the company to continue her healthcare cost as part of her redundancy ?


----------



## ACA (18 Sep 2009)

Thanks RG, something that hadn't occured to her.


----------



## Diziet (18 Sep 2009)

ACA said:


> The healthcare provider that her employer uses only provides this service to companies and not individuals, so if she is made redundant, there is no way for her to continue with the same provider.



I do not think this is true; has she checked it directly with her insurance provider? My insurer (Quinn) offered me the option to continue on the company scheme after redundancy - I paid, obviously, but on the company group rates which are not ordinarily open to individuals. I did not even have to ask; I simply phoned saying I was reviewing my options after redundancy and was offered the rate. She should phone the provider and check before starting to panic. Negotiating cover as part of the redundancy is an even better idea if the company agrees.


----------



## becky (19 Sep 2009)

I agree with Diziet, never heard of plans exclusive to companies. 

Are you sure its not the group discount scheme they're on about.

As far as I can see once you're a member of family you get it but the healthcare companies make a big deal about it.


----------



## ACA (19 Sep 2009)

My family member lives in the UK. Can't remember the name of the provider, it's called W-- Protocol. I had a look at their internet site the other day and it only mentions company cover. I've been trawling the net looking for it but can't find it now


----------



## becky (19 Sep 2009)

ACA said:


> My family member lives in the UK. Can't remember the name of the provider, it's called W-- Protocol. I had a look at their internet site the other day and it only mentions company cover. I've been trawling the net looking for it but can't find it now


 
Oh that's makes sense I was only thinking about the irish providers.  This is an irish site so might not the be the best place for your query.


----------



## ACA (19 Sep 2009)

no problem, was just posting on the off chance of a few suggestions, just wanted to give her a bit of reassurance. Thanks for all replies.


----------

